# Weaving-- New purchase



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Look what I got today. Paid $100 for the lot. Did I get taken or did I score a bargain. The loom is a Le Clerc Dorothy, 4 shaft estimated around 30 yrs old. Been sitting in a closet 20+ years. Has original and only project attached. Sorry about large pics. Haven't learned how to make them smaller.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, now that is bargain. Have fun!


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

That is, as the saying goes, a steal of a deal. Lucky you.


----------



## llamama1 (Jun 22, 2012)

WOW!!! You certainly scored ????


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

llamama1 said:


> WOW!!! You certainly scored ????


 :sm24:


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wow.amazing.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Amazing deal! Enjoy.


----------



## Cali Jo (Sep 26, 2012)

There is a manual for this loom if this Structo.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Cali Jo said:


> There is a manual for this loom if this Structo.


It is a LeClerc Dorothy. I found an older manual online that seems to match this one. Hubby volunteered - really his idea - to clean and wax it and make sure it is ready for work. He is so supportive.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

You SCORED!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

WOW! lucky you!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

That is a lovely bargain. Enjoy!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

You definitely scored a bargain!!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Great find and nice that DH will get it in shape for you. Looks like a spool winder was part of the haul, too.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

That was a bargain. Lucky you!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow you go girl. Great steal of a deal for you. Enjoy have fun and we want to see your first project from start to finish.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I would have bought that for $100!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I would have bought that for $100!!!


I would have jumped on it. yup me to.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

good price, but be sure the cloth is on the correct beam. I have only ever used one with the the hand levers on the right and this one in the picture is on the left (top)(red, yellow, blue)


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

good deal. I use the warping by yourself book all the time. Our guild had a "Dorthy" and we wove many projects. 
Enjoy your new toys.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

lovey said:


> good price, but be sure the cloth is on the correct beam. I have only ever used one with the the hand levers on the right and this one in the picture is on the left (top)(red, yellow, blue)


Thanks. Hubby was wondering if the "box" was on backwards. The name faces the back; thought the name was usually in the front.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You scored big time. What a fined. Don't make the photos smaller, They a fine the way they are. Happy weaving.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Great find and nice that DH will get it in shape for you. Looks like a spool winder was part of the haul, too.


Yep. Ashford Spindle. Lady I bought it from thought is was for spinning yarn sort of like a mini spinning wheel. We have the drive belt too. Still in the original bag.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh what a wonderful purchase! Be sure to post when your DH has her all cleaned up and waxed and ready to go. Lucky you on both the purchase and the DH.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow,score :sm24:


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats on your great score!


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

Excellent!


----------

